# Let it Rain!



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

So the past few days it has been raining here. Opey HATES the rain and we practically have to make him go out to potty. Yesterday, the rain let up for a bit and Opey needed his walk but he had to be prepared...


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Soooo cute with hs raincoat


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Opey you look so cute in your little yellow raincoat, and THEN you're sitting next to some lovely daisies, you have just stolen my heart!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Opey looks so precious in his wittle yellow raincoat. Isn't he just the cutest ever.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Opey looks super cool and handsome in his raincoat. :chili: Great pics....I hope you don't need a raincoat for Loco too! :wub2:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Opey looks so cute and stylish in his raincoat! I love that third pic with his head peeking out :wub: :wub:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Opey!! You are ready for anything dude! How did he like his raincoat?


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Rain rain go away, come again another day...oh wait, go on and rain, I gots a raincoat now!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I love the fifth picture with his big eyes looking right up at you while the daisies compliment his beautiful yellow raincoat. :thumbsup:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Opey is super cute in his rain coat!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh Opey you look so cute in your little yellow raincoat, and THEN you're sitting next to some lovely daisies, you have just stolen my heart!!!


Deb, Opey sends you hugs and kisses!! :hugging:



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Opey looks super cool and handsome in his raincoat. :chili: Great pics....I hope you don't need a raincoat for Loco too! :wub2:


Thanks Barbara! Loco doesn't seem to mind the rain so we don't put a raincoat on her. Sometimes she is a little princess about it and runs back to the door so fast after a quick potty! 



hoaloha said:


> Opey looks so cute and stylish in his raincoat! I love that third pic with his head peeking out :wub: :wub:


Opey does look so cute in that pic, if I do say so myself. :wub: He has a black raincoat with dog bones on it too but the yellow one fastens underneath so his belly is protected from wet and mud so it is much more suitable for a walk. His black one we put on when he goes out for a quick potty in the rain... So many options! :w00t:



educ8m said:


> I love the fifth picture with his big eyes looking right up at you while the daisies compliment his beautiful yellow raincoat. :thumbsup:


I really liked that pic with the daisies. It looks so spring to me and Opey does compliment them nicely in his yellow coat!! 


Opey says: Thank you everyone for all the nice compliments!! :blush:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, Opey certainly looks prepared with his cool yellow rain gear.:thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I saw these pictures of Opey in FB. Totally loved them and love watching them again:wub:


----------

